# زيت التموين المستعمل و الصرف الصحى



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*العلاقة الوطيدة بين زيت التموين المستعمل و الصرف الصحى 

إليكم القصة 
بدأت القصة مع حيرتى فى حل مشكلة  المجارى الطافحة فى جميع أنحاء الاسكندرية 
و فى الاخر لم أجد حلا _المجارى طافحة على طول 
و آدى صورة إسكندرية و المجارى طافحة فيها و الدنيا صيف يعنى ما فيش مطرة

فى شارع عرفان فى وسط البلد






و آدى صورة تانية فى الهانوفيل





لدرجة إن أجهزة الدولة عملت صفحة مخصوص عشان شكاوى السكندريين من الصرف الصحى
و إليك اللينك
http://shakawi.masreat.com/14178/

و كانت إحدى التعليقات لواحدة إسمها محبوسة فى البيت



			الشارع دة بجد رهيب كل يوم والتانى المجاري فيه طافحه ومش بعرف انزل ولا حتى الكليه وغير الناس وهيا بتجيب العيش والناس تقع في الميه والامراض والارف بجد حرام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل و وصل الأمر إن الاهالى إعتزموا التظاهر بجراكن الصرف الصحى
http://www.vetogate.com/469584

و المفاجأة 


منذ حوالى أسبوع و المجارى مش طافحة

قولت إيه دا سحر ؟؟؟ لا لا لا ديه معجزة _ أو الناس بطلت

و بحثت عن السبب 

و إستنتجت أن السبب هو زيت التموين المستعمل

إنتظر عزيزى القارىء لا تندهش

العلاقة وطيدة 

و إليك الاثبات

سبب إنسداد ماسورة المجارى هو : وجود مواد تتعلق بماسورة الصرف الصحى (هذه المواد إما دهون أو مواد غيرعضوية تتعلق بهذه الدهون )

و إذا لم تتواجد الدهون فى ماسورة الصرف ؟؟؟
مش حتتسد صح ؟؟؟

إنجزى يا إيرينى

ما تستنوا بأة 

سؤال لجميع سيدات مصر : إنتوا بتعملوا إيه يالزيت المستخدم ؟؟؟

مش كنتى بترميه فى الحوض ؟؟؟

لكن دلوقتى ترميه ليه ؟؟؟  لما ممكن ترجعيه للتموين و تاخدى بداله اللى نفسك فيه ؟؟؟

اليوم السابع

و لما الستات بطلت ترمى الزيت فى الحوض : المجارى  سلكت أخييييييييييييييييييييرا 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه

أحبيبى أ وزير التموين





:blush2:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*يرجعوا زيت التموين كيييف يعنى ؟؟؟
بعد ماقلوا فيه وألا أية مش فاهم ؟!!
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يرجعوا زيت التموين كيييف يعنى ؟؟؟
> بعد ماقلوا فيه وألا أية مش فاهم ؟!!
> *​




*أيوة بعد ما قلينا فيه و بهدلناه 

نرجعوه و ناخدوا بداله حاجات تانية زى الزيت و السكر و الرز و كدة 

أنا عندى إزازة و نص لغاية ناو​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*طااب معلش سؤال تانى رخم حبتين 
أشمعنى المجارى بتطفح عند الأسكندرانية بس ؟؟
أنا لاحظت أن معظم أحياء أليكس ...مجاريها مش ولا بد 
أية السبب :love34:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طااب معلش سؤال تانى رخم حبتين
> أشمعنى المجارى بتطفح عند الأسكندرانية بس ؟؟
> أنا لاحظت أن معظم أحياء أليكس ...مجاريها مش ولا بد
> أية السبب :love34:
> *​



*مواسير المجارى كلها مش متصممة على أساس عمارات عالية 

كلها كانت متصممة ايام ما كانت إسكندرية ديه كلها فلل جميلة جدا 






كل فيله من دول إتهدت و إتبنى مكانها برج عالى أقل برج 20 دور 






تخيل الفيلا الاولى كان ساكن فيها 20 فرد بالكتير

سكن مكانهم حوالى 2000 فرد من غير مبالغة 

تتوقع لمواسير اللى إتصممت لاستيعاب صرف 20 فرد هتستوعب صرف 2000 فرد ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*هههههههه موضوع رهيب ايرو 

مبروك ان المجارى بطلت تطفح عندكم 
والشوارع نضفت وريحته رجعت حلوه تانى 

لكن موضوع الزيت ده سمعت عنه بجد 
 بس هو لسه لم يطبق عندنا لدلوقت

لكن  احنا مش بنرمى الزيت المستعمل فى الحوض 
بنحطه فى كيس بلاستيك زى كياس اللبن وبنرميه فى الزباله 
علشان كده احنا معندناش مواسير مسدوده ولا مجارى هتطفح انشاء الله *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *هههههههه موضوع رهيب ايرو
> 
> مبروك ان المجارى بطلت تطفح عندكم
> والشوارع نضفت وريحته رجعت حلوه تانى
> ...



*بجد إنتوا ناس هايلة 

إحنا كله فى المجارى 

________________

ما إحنا لسة ما إتطبقش برضوا عندنا 

إنما بنستعدوا 

و لسة بأ لما كل السكندريين يعلموا 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و لسة بأ لما كل السكندريين يعلموا
> ​*


*يعملوا أية ؟؟؟!!! :smile01*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعملوا أية ؟؟؟!!! :smile01*​



*يعلموا مش يعملوا :2:

حيعملوا إيه يعنى ؟؟؟

ما هم بيعملوا كل يوم :2:​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 ديسمبر 2014)

Well don Irini I think it is not only oil be bull out in drain even the paper ........! It is allot of things.....the ignoor people do it ........! The end the Planing in construction.....! Well don .....! Happy Christmas fasting


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2014)

أنا عن نفسي عمري ما دلقت زيت لا في الحوض ولا دورة المية، باحطة في زجاجة قديمة أو علبة واربطها في كيس واديها للزبال، ودلوقتي بوديها لبتوع التموين زي ما قالوا...​


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههههههههه يخرب عقلك انتى تحفة 

وكمان ابتديتى تحوشى الزيت المستعمل اروبة اروبة يعنى هههههههه

سمعت عن الحكاية دى وحسيتها بعيده اوى انها تتنفذ لكن عيشنا وشوفنا التطوير حلو برضو 

تعرفوا محدش مصبرنى على الحكومة دى غير الراجل ابو وش سمح ده شغال كويس 

وتحسى ان تفكيره متطور  ربنا يعيينه

بخصوص المجارى متنسوش ان اسكندرية بتتعرض لنوات وطول فصل الشتا الدنيا بتمطر ودا 

ضغط كبيرعلى اجدع شبكة صرف


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ايرينى فى الموضوع دة بتفكرنى بعبقرينو بتاع ميكى هههههه
بس  المفروض تسجلى اكتشافك قبل محد يسرقة منك
وهنا االلطش للركب ههههه


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ايرينى فى الموضوع دة بتفكرنى بعبقرينو بتاع ميكى هههههه
> بس  المفروض تسجلى اكتشافك قبل محد يسرقة منك
> وهنا االلطش للركب ههههه



ههههههههههههههههه وبعدين بقاااااااا 
مقولنالك اشتكينا وبعدين انت سألت سؤال واتجاوبلك عليه عشر اجابات
التفاوض والفكرة جات بس  على ارضك قصدى فى موضوعك هههههه
خلاص:t16:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*ما كل الناس بترميه فى الحمام 
والصرف زى الفل هههههههه 
اول مرة اسمع اصلا موضوع تحويش الزيت ده وناخد بداله 
انا برميه فى الحومام 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2014)

احنا بقى عندنا الواسير كبررة وواسعة لكنها مصنوعة من المعادن المطلوب ايه 
بقى يا سيدتي
؟؟؟؟

المطلوب نرمي الزيت بالمجاري  عن مالمعدن مش يعمل جنزار
اي يتأكسد ويهتريء
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنا يطبق قول المثل
مصائب قومٍ عند  قومِ فوائدُ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*يا جماعة هنردوا على واحد واحد بعد الضهر

أستأذنكم ناو*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 ديسمبر 2014)

ملاحظة جيدة جدا
عندك افكار عظيمة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ايرينى فى الموضوع دة بتفكرنى بعبقرينو بتاع ميكى هههههه
> بس المفروض تسجلى اكتشافك قبل محد يسرقة منك
> وهنا االلطش للركب ههههه


 ايواااا فعلا عبقرينوا هههههههههههههههه
 هو انت بتقرا ميكى بردوا لسا ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2014)

انا مكنتش سمعت عن موضوع الزيت المستخدم ده----- بس الحقيقه من لوحدى كنت اقعد اصفيه و احوشه و اقول مش المفروض ده يتكرر و يتنظف و يستخدم تانى و لا ايه-- 
و اقعد اقول هحاول انا اكرره و اصفيه هههههههههههههههههه
 و يتركن لشهور-- و بعدين ارميه و اكون ححوشت غيره--
 و مكنت التكرير بتاعت الزيت لسا مخترعتهاش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم بئا فكره حلوه طبعا و يا رب الكل يطبقها --
و حافز حلو للناس انهم يستبدلوا بشىء--
زى بره الازايز الفاضيه لما يرجعو 10 ازايز او 5 ازايز فاضيه ياخدوا دولار-- و عليها بئا الكنزات و البرطمنات--
 كلها افكار نافعه للريسايكل--


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايواااا فعلا عبقرينوا هههههههههههههههه
> هو انت بتقرا ميكى بردوا لسا ؟؟


دلوقت ملف المستقبل  :new6:


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه وبعدين بقاااااااا
> مقولنالك اشتكينا وبعدين انت سألت سؤال واتجاوبلك عليه عشر اجابات
> التفاوض والفكرة جات بس  على ارضك قصدى فى موضوعك هههههه
> خلاص:t16:


اية العالم دى اللى بتقول شكل للبيع دى:act23:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini I think it is not only oil be bull out in drain even the paper ........! It is allot of things.....the ignoor people do it ........! The end the Planing in construction.....! Well don .....! Happy Christmas fasting



*صح هو مش الزيت و بس

هو الزيت + المواد غير العضوية 

و إحنا عندنا تخلف فى التعامل مع الصرف الصحى 

___________________

نيجى بأة للهندسة 

مش هأبرر المهندسين 

لا غلطانين طبعا فى الحسابات و بالاخص فى الاماكن الجديدة فى إسكندرية 

زى العجمى مثلا 

المفروض يتعمل مشروع ضخم فى إسكندرية لتنفيذ مواسير صرف جديدة و مطابق جديدة 

بس دا حلم :shutup22:

الدولة عشان تعمل مشروع أخدت فلوس من الناس :new6:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أنا عن نفسي عمري ما دلقت زيت لا في الحوض ولا دورة المية، باحطة في زجاجة قديمة أو علبة واربطها في كيس واديها للزبال، ودلوقتي بوديها لبتوع التموين زي ما قالوا...​



*بجد هايل 

طول عمرى بندلقوه فى الحوض :fun_oops:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه يخرب عقلك انتى تحفة
> 
> وكمان ابتديتى تحوشى الزيت المستعمل اروبة اروبة يعنى هههههههه
> 
> ...



*شتا إيه و بتاع إيه ؟؟؟

الصور فى الصيف :new6:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ايرينى فى الموضوع دة بتفكرنى بعبقرينو بتاع ميكى هههههه
> بس  المفروض تسجلى اكتشافك قبل محد يسرقة منك
> وهنا االلطش للركب ههههه



*دا ؟؟







:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ما كل الناس بترميه فى الحمام
> والصرف زى الفل هههههههه
> اول مرة اسمع اصلا موضوع تحويش الزيت ده وناخد بداله
> انا برميه فى الحومام
> *​



*لا حوشيه بأة 

لو إنتى عندك بطاقة تموين 


_________________

بالنسبة للمواسير ليه عندكم ما بتتسدش 

تلاقيكم بدايات خط صرف 

أو تلاقى المواسير pvc​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> احنا بقى عندنا الواسير كبررة وواسعة لكنها مصنوعة من المعادن المطلوب ايه
> بقى يا سيدتي
> ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*غرييييييييييييييييييبه

قولنا ناو نوع المعدن ؟؟؟:blush2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا مكنتش سمعت عن موضوع الزيت المستخدم ده----- بس الحقيقه من لوحدى كنت اقعد اصفيه و احوشه و اقول مش المفروض ده يتكرر و يتنظف و يستخدم تانى و لا ايه--
> و اقعد اقول هحاول انا اكرره و اصفيه هههههههههههههههههه
> و يتركن لشهور-- و بعدين ارميه و اكون ححوشت غيره--
> و مكنت التكرير بتاعت الزيت لسا مخترعتهاش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ياريت ياريت كل الناس تنفذها فعلا

أهم حاجة إننا لو مش بنشترى زيت تموين نعطى الزيت المستعمل للناس الل عندها بطاقة تموين :new6:

يلا خليها تسلك:new6::new6:
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2014)

​*هما بس بطبقوا الموضوع ده يا ايرو 
هتﻻقى مصر كلها بتحوش الزيت 
وعلى راى المثل ابو بﻻش كتر منه هههههه
انا هحوشه بقى واديه لماما علشان هى اللى بتدينى زيت 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*هما بس بطبقوا الموضوع ده يا ايرو
> هتﻻقى مصر كلها بتحوش الزيت
> وعلى راى المثل ابو بﻻش كتر منه هههههه
> انا هحوشه بقى واديه لماما علشان هى اللى بتدينى زيت
> *



*ما أنا بنحشوه لماما برضوا 

ما هى اللى بتدينى :new6:
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2014)

نظريه يجب البحث فيها--
 ايه سر اعطاء الام زيت لبنتها--
 يمكن يمكن و الله و اعلم النيه هى--

 زحلقى الزوج هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نظريه يجب البحث فيها--
> ايه سر اعطاء الام زيت لبنتها--
> يمكن يمكن و الله و اعلم النيه هى--
> 
> زحلقى الزوج هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ﻻ هى كده بتساعد الزوج 
بس مين يقدر يا اوختشى ههههههه
*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع طريف
لكنه فعلا مهم مادام الأمر متعلق 
بالبيئة والصحة وحركة ونشاط الناس

شكرا أختي ايريني
عاشت الايادي
والرب يبارك حياتكِ​


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> موضوع طريف
> لكنه فعلا مهم مادام الأمر متعلق
> بالبيئة والصحة وحركة ونشاط الناس
> 
> ...


بلاش الايادى دى
لحسن فكرتنى باغنية تقريبا لبسنا بيببها فى الحيط هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نظريه يجب البحث فيها--
> ايه سر اعطاء الام زيت لبنتها--
> يمكن يمكن و الله و اعلم النيه هى--
> 
> زحلقى الزوج هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*يا شيخة حرام عليكى

ما تزحلقيهوش بالزيت 

كعبليه أحسن :smil15:

:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ﻻ هى كده بتساعد الزوج
> بس مين يقدر يا اوختشى ههههههه
> *



*بتساعده طبعا عشان ما يشتريش زيت 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> موضوع طريف
> لكنه فعلا مهم مادام الأمر متعلق
> بالبيئة والصحة وحركة ونشاط الناس
> 
> ...



*و يبارك حياتك 

أنا قولت أغير لكم جو و ريحة :2:

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بلاش الايادى دى
> لحسن فكرتنى باغنية تقريبا لبسنا بيببها فى الحيط هههههه



*ما هو إحنا كدة كدة لابسين فى حيط 

المهم أنهو حيط بأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟؟:shutup22:
​*


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو إحنا كدة كدة لابسين فى حيط
> 
> المهم أنهو حيط بأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟؟:shutup22:
> ​*


اممممم شكلك كدة عايزة نتمسك لو قلنا اى حيط ههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2014)

وزير التموين: *بدء تنفيذ مشروع تحويل زيت الطعام المستعمل لسولار* غدًا الأحد، 30 نوفمبر 2014 - 11:56 م الدكتور خالد حنفى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية الدكتور خالد حنفى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية كتب مدحت وهبة قال الدكتور خالد حنفى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، مساء اليوم الأحد، إن مشروع تحويل زيت الطعام المستعمل إلى سولار سيتم تنفيذه اعتبارًا من غدًا الاثنين فى بورسعيد كتجربة أولى، على أن يتم تعميمه فى مختلف المحافظات خلال الفترة المقبلة. وكان وليد الشيخ نقيب البقالين التموينيين، قد أكد فى وقت سابق، أن مسئولى وزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية قاموا بإبلاغه بتأجيل مشروع تحويل زيت الطعام المستعمل إلى سولار، والمقرر تطبيقه غدا الاثنين فى بورسعيد، على أن يتم تطبيق المشروع خلال الأيام المقبلة،خاصة أن الماكينات الآلية لدى بقالين التموين غير مجهزة لتسجيل كميات الزيوت التى سيتسلمها البقالين من المواطنين.
 
اليوم السابع​


----------



## روزا فكري (2 ديسمبر 2014)

فعلا ياايرو انا لما سمعت الخبر ده قولت انها فكره عبقريه من كل الجهات
اولا المجاري مش هاتتسد
ثانيا هناخد بدل الزيت المستعمل سلع مفيده بدل مانرميه
ثالثا هاننتج بيه سلعه تانيه مفيده ودايما فيها ازمات اللي هي السولار
رابعا هانحافظ علي صحتنا بدل مانقلي في الزيت كذا مره وده غلط طبعا​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه معلش يا بتي 
ناس ماشيه عكس 
بس هو انتي فعلا شفتي المشروع ده وبدلتي الزيت ولا اهه كلام وبس اصلي مش مصدقه الحقيقه الحكايه دي


----------

